
Curated list security tools that do what they say (The good list) - jkohrman
https://ciso.tools
======
azhenley
I found this _too_ amusing.

Make sure to read the About page since it does provide a bit more useful of an
explanation: [https://ciso.tools/about/](https://ciso.tools/about/)

------
bigiain
"Curated list security tools that do what they say(The good list)"

then:

"Oh no, there aren't any vendors on this list yet!"

Performance art as a website... Cool.

